# broken antenna



## mikedozz (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Guys, I have a 99 Altima and the antenna on the car is bent. I went into Strauss and autozone and they told me since the antenna is motorized, i cannot just buy one for $5 dollars, I have to buy it from the dealer with the motor for $300. Is this true? Has anyone replaced their antenna? Thanks in advanc.


----------



## mikedozz (Apr 10, 2008)

No one in the forum has ever replaced an antenna???


----------



## Rookie_Boy (Jun 16, 2008)

I've got a 99' SE and i had the same problem, all I did was go to a junk yard and i took a good antenna and motor out of an old gxe and it worked just fine..it deffinately didnt cost me $300....sadly enough though the antennae doesnt take much to bend, I've already bent the new one :[

couple screws and some clip in wires and you should be fine. Nissan makes everything clip in :] / :[


----------

